# PIN: For Those We Have Loved and Lost



## Flashy

I've found that there are certain poems, or lyrics, that comfort me when I am missing my bunny friends. I thought this might be a nice place to share those that are important to us, and why, and also a place for people to find comfort if they need it.



[align=center]*:rainbow:The **Rainbow* *Bridge**:rainbow:*
_From __*[url]http://www.newrainbowbridge.com/NRB/rbpoem.htm*_[/url]
_Â© 1998 Steve and Diane Bodofsky. All Rights Reserved_[/align]


[align=center]_By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,__
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the __Rainbow_ _Bridge__ they cross over one day.__

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross overâ¦ together.


_[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]_:bunny19*Invisible Bunny*:bunny19
[/b]__From http://www.rabbits-online.co.uk/Bunny_Heaven.htm_http://www.rabbits-online.co.uk/Bunny_Heaven.htm
[/i]_Author Unknown_[/align]


[align=center]_
__Wake up Mum, wake up quick!__
__I have to stop your nightmares or you'll get sick.__
__I'm still here Mum I've not gone__
__Instead I'm just in spirit; I'm now an invisible bun.__
__Don't cry Mum__
__I can't bare to see you sad,__
__You were my best friend__
__The best a bunny could have.__

__When you sleep in the night__
__I'm lying by your side__
__I listen to your heartbeat__
__And I nuzzle you with pride.__
__Sometimes I bring my bunny friends__
__Just to let them see__
__The one who was my Mum__
__The special one to me.__

__In the morning when you wake Mum__
__I miss your lovely smile,__
__You can still wave __
__You see, I can still see you, although you can't see me?__

__I follow you around__
__I'm the shadow in the corner of your eye,__
__I'm still your little bunny__
__Invisible __
__And I will never die._[/align]


[align=center]_


_[/align]


[align=center]_:bunny18*âThere Youâll Beâ*[/b]__:bunny18
__Faith Hill_[/align]


[align=center]_When I think back
On these times
And the dreams
We left behind
I'll be glad 'cause
I was blessed to get
To have you in my life
When I look back
On these days
I'll look and see your face
You were right there for me

[Chorus]
In my dreams
I'll always see you soar
Above the sky
In my heart
There will always be a place
For you for all my life
I'll keep a part
Of you with me
And everywhere I am
There you'll be
And everywhere I am
There you'll be

Well you showed me
How it feels
To feel the sky
Within my reach
And I always
Will remember all
The strength you
Gave to me
Your love made me
Make it through
Oh, I owe so much to you
You were right there for me

[Repeat chorus]

'Cause I always saw in you
My light, my strength
And I want to thank you
Now for all the ways
You were right there for me
You were right there for me
For always

[Chorus]
In my dreams
I'll always see you soar
Above the sky
In my heart
There will always be a place
For you for all my life
I'll keep a part
Of you with me
And everywhere I am
There you'll be
And everywhere I am
There you'll be
There you'll be_[/i][/i][/align]


[align=center]


[/i][/align]


[align=center]_:heartbeat:*I Only Wanted You*:heartbeat:_[/b]
From [/i]_[url]http://www.petloss.com/poems/maingrp/onlyyou.htm_[/url]
_Author Unknown_[/i][/align]


[align=center]_They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.

A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.

In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.

If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.

Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again._[/i][/align]


[align=center][/i][/align]


[align=center][/i][/align]


[align=center]:bunnyheart*If I Should Grow Frail*:bunnyheart[/i][/b]
_From __[url]http://www.homevet.com/bonding/frail.html_[/url]
_Julia Napier, copyright 1999_[/i][/align]


[align=center]_If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears.
_[/align]


[align=center]*[/align]*


[align=center]_*:rabbithopDo Not Stand At My Grave And Weep:rabbithop
*Attributed to Mary Frye_[/align]


[align=center]_Do not stand at my grave and weep 
I am not there; I do not sleep. 
I am a thousand winds that blow, 
I am the diamond glints on snow, 
I am the sun on ripened grain, 
I am the gentle autumn rain. 
When you awaken in the morning's hush 
I am the swift uplifting rush 
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there; I did not die._[/align]


[align=center][/align]
*Peg Said â*Katt posted this on Gingerspice's thread - and although it ALWAYS makes me cry....it also helps somehow.

Have the tissues handy...â




[align=center]_:bunny5*If Tomorrow Starts Without Me*_[/b]:bunny5
From [/i]_[url]http://angel-on-my-shoulder.com/tomorrow.html_[/url]
_Author Believed to be David Romano

If tomorrow starts without me,
And I'm not there to see,_
If the sun should rise
and find your eyes all filled with tears for me;
[/i]
_I wish so much you wouldn't cry_
_the way you did today,_
_While thinking of the many things,_
_we didn't get to say._

_I know how much you love me,_
_As much as I love you! ,_
_And each time that you think of me,_
_I know you'll miss me too;_

_But when tomorrow starts without me,_
_Please try to understand,_
_That an angel came and called my name,_
_And took me by the hand,_
_And said my place was ready,_
_In heaven far above,_
_And that I'd have to leave behind;_
_All those I dearly love._

_But as I turned to walk away,_
_A tear fell from my eye_
_For all my life,_
_I'd always thought,_

_I didn't want to die._
_I had so much to live for,_
_So much left yet to do,_
_It seemed almost impossible,_

_That I was leaving you._
_I thought of all the yesterdays,_
_The good ones and the bad,_
_I thought of all the love we shared,_

_And all the fun we had._
_If I could relive yesterday,_
_Just even for a while,_
_I'd say good-bye and kiss you,_

_And maybe see you smile._
_But then I fully realized,_
_That this could never be,_
_For emptiness and memories,_

_Would take the place of me._
_And when I thought of worldly things,_
_I might miss come tomorrow,_
_I thought of you, and when I did,_

_My heart was filled with sorrow._
_But when I walked through heaven's gates,_
_I felt so much at home._
_When God looked down and smiled at me,_
From His great golden throne,

He said, "This is eternity,
And all I've promised you."[/i]
_Today your life on earth is past,_
_But here life starts anew._

_I promise no tomorrow,_
_But today will always last,_
_And since each day's the same way,_
_There's no longing for the past._

_You have been so faithful,_
_So trusting and so true._
_Though there were times you did some things,_
_You knew you shouldn't do._

_But you have been forgiven,_
_and now at last you're free._
_So won't you come and take my hand,_
_and share my life with me?_

_So when tomorrow starts without me,_
_don't think we're far apart,_
_For every time you think of me,_
_I'm right here, in your heart_[/align]


----------



## Flashy

Those poems and lyrics are mostly comforting for me, but they are not important to specific rabbits, so I thought I would go first and put some lyrics that are important for two particular rabbits.

Anyone who knows me knows how much I loved my bunny Flash, but probably only Polly realises what he did for me. I got this song just before Flash died, and it was all I listened to after he died when I was in the house. I tried to use Flash as inspiration to keep me going when times were rough, and this song reminded meof that.


[align=center]_*"You Raise Me Up"
*Josh Groban (but the version I listened to was Westlife)

When I am down and, oh my soul, so weary;
When troubles come and my heart burdened be;
Then, I am still and wait here in the silence,
Until you come and sit awhile with me.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

You raise me up... To more than I can be.


_[/align]

[align=left]For five years I had searched for this song (after seeing it on ER) and found it within a week after I lost my precious Moon. I told her before I found this that she would be my Star in the Sky, and then I found this, so it seemed like a gift from her.[/align]

[align=center]_*Somewhere Over the Rainbow/Its a Wonderful World.
*Israel Kamakawiwo Ole'_[/align]

[align=center]_OK this one's for Gabby
Ooooo oooooo ohoohohoo
Ooooo ohooohoo oooohoo
Ooooo ohoohooo oohoooo
Oohooo oohoooho ooooho
Ooooo oooooo oooooo
Ooooo oooooo oooooo

Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Once in a lullaby ii ii iii
Somewhere over the rainbow
Blue birds fly
And the dreams that you dreamed of
Dreams really do come true ooh ooooh
Someday I'll wish upon a star
Wake up where the clouds are far behind me ee ee eeh
Where trouble melts like lemon drops
High above the chimney tops thats where you'll find me oh
Somewhere over the rainbow bluebirds fly
And the dream that you dare to,why, oh why can't I? i iiii

Well I see trees of green and
Red roses too,
I'll watch them bloom for me and you
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

Well I see skies of blue and I see clouds of white
And the brightness of day
I like the dark and I think to myself
What a wonderful world

The colors of the rainbow so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces of people passing by
I see friends shaking hands
Saying, "How do you do?"
They're really saying, I...I love you
I hear babies cry and I watch them grow,
They'll learn much more
Than we'll know
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world (w)oohoorld

Someday I'll wish upon a star,
Wake up where the clouds are far behind me
Where trouble melts like lemon drops
High above the chimney top that's where you'll find me
Oh, Somewhere over the rainbow way up high
And the dream that you dare to, why, oh why can't I? I hiii ?

Ooooo oooooo oooooo
Ooooo oooooo oooooo
Ooooo oooooo oooooo
Ooooo oooooo oooooo
Ooooo oooooo oooooo
Ooooo oooooo oooooo_ 
[/align]


----------



## Bassetluv

The day I had Raph euthanized I heard this song play on the radio, and ever since it's become 'his song', in a sense. It was the chorus of the song that struck me in particular...it described completely how I was feeling...just how indescribably hard it was tolet my boy go. These are the words to the chorus:

Nobody said it was easy
Oh it's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be so hard


And this is the song itself: 


[align=left]*The Scientist*
Coldplay [/align]
[align=left]Come up to meet you, tell you I'm sorry
You don't know how lovely you are

I had to find you
Tell you I need you
Tell you I set you apart

Tell me your secrets
And ask me your questions
Oh let's go back to the start

Running in circles
Coming up tails
Heads on a silence apart

Nobody said it was easy
Oh it's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be this hard

Oh take me back to the start

I was just guessing
At numbers and figures
Pulling your puzzles apart

Questions of science
Science and progress
Do not speak as loud as my heart

Tell me you love me
Come back and haunt me
Oh and I rush to the start

Running in circles
Chasing our tails
Coming back as we are

Nobody said it was easy
Oh it's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be so hard

I'm going back to the start
[/align]


----------



## Bassetluv

Flashy, I've heard that version of Somewhere Over The Rainbow/It's A Wonderful World...the man who sang it had such a beautiful, melodic voice (and if I remember correctly, I believe he passed away at a rather young age). What a beautiful song in tribute to your bunny...

:hug2:


----------



## katt

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Flashy, I've heard that version of Somewhere Over The Rainbow/It's A Wonderful World...the man who sang it had such a beautiful, melodic voice (and if I remember correctly, I believe he passed away at a rather young age). What a beautiful song in tribute to your bunny...
> 
> :hug2:



for anyone wanting to listen to this beautifull song, i found a link on youtube for it.

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pe5p1BXNCQM&feature=related]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pe5p1BXNCQM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Flashy

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Flashy, I've heard that version of Somewhere Over The Rainbow/It's A Wonderful World...the man who sang it had such a beautiful, melodic voice (and if I remember correctly, I believe he passed away at a rather young age). What a beautiful song in tribute to your bunny...
> 
> :hug2:


He is amazing, beautiful voice, incredible singer. He did die young, There is a lot about him on wikipedia. I bought the album with the song on and play it all the time. It's a beautiful song.


----------



## katt

i thought i would add my tribute songs as well.

first my original rabbit, trixie would fall sleep to phil collin's you'll be in my heart. the night she died i sang this to her over and over again for hours while she passed away in my arms. crying the whole time.

You'll be in my Heart

by phil collins

Come stop your crying
It will be alright
Just take my hand
Hold it tight

I will protect you
From all around you
I will be here
Don't you cry

For one so small
You seem so strong
My arms will hold you
Keep you safe and warm

This bond between us
Can't be broken
I will be here
Don't you cry

'Cause you'll be in my heart
Yes, you'll be in my heart
From this day on
Now and forever more

You'll be in my heart
No matter what they say
You'll be here in my heart
Always

Why can't they understand
The way we feel
They just can't trust
What they can't explain

I know we're different
But, deep inside us
We're not that
different at all

And you'll be in my heart
Yes, you'll be in my heart
From this day on
Now and forever more

Don't listen to them
'Cause what do they know
We need each other
_[size=1 P_WMX="0" bG1cO="2"][ Lyrics provided by www.mp3lyrics.org[/u] ][/size]_
To have, to hold
They'll see in time
I know

When destiny calls you
You must be strong
I may not be with you,
But you got to hold on
They'll see in time
I know
We'll show them together

'Cause you'll be in my heart
Believe me, you'll
be in my heart
I'll be there from this day on
Now and forever more

O, you'll be in my heart
(You'll be here in my heart)
No matter what they say
(I'll be with you)
Be here in my heart
(I'll be there, always)
Always

I'll be with you
I'll be there for you always
Always and always
Just look over your shoulder
Just look over your shoulder
Just look over your shoulder
I'll be there always

video: [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZQJh-oU0M9Y]http://youtube.com/watch?v=ZQJh-oU0M9Y[/ame]

herman's tribute song will always be death cab for cutie's i'll fallow you into the dark. i picked this for him before i had even seen the video for it, and was reminded of fate when i watched it and it was about a pair of bunny friends where one sadly dies.

I'll fallow you into the dark
by Death cab for cutie

Love of mine
Someday you will die
But I'll be close behind
I'll follow you into the dark
No blinding lights or tunnels to gates of white 
Just our hands clasped so tight
Waiting for the hint of the spark

If heaven and hell decide that they both are satisfied
Illuminate the no's on their vacancy signs
If there's no one beside you when your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark 

In catholic school, as vicious as Roman rule
I got my knuckles bruised by a lady in black
And I held my tongue as she told me "Son fear is the heart of love"
So I never went back

If heaven and hell decide that they both are satisfied
Illuminate the no's on their vacancy signs
If there's no one beside you when your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark 

You and me
Have seen everything to see
From Bangkok to Calgary
And the soles of your shoes
Are all worn down, the time for sleep is now
But it's nothing to cry about cause we'll hold each other soon
In the blackest of rooms

If heaven and hell decide that they both are satisfied
Illuminate the no's on their vacancy signs
If there's no one beside you when your soul embarks
Then I'll follow you into the dark
I'll follow you into the dark.

video: [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=sfBw0IWwO5U]http://youtube.com/watch?v=sfBw0IWwO5U[/ame]


----------



## timetowaste

this song was my senior quote: 'i owe it all to you. every good thing that i do is you...'

nine days - good friend

*"Good Friend"*

I used to think that you were someone else
Then I'd loose my mind each day
I used to think that I could help myself
But its true 
what they say
There is no reason without a way
This is

Good Bye to you and Me
what a good friend you've been to me
and I owe it all to you
every good thing that I do is you

I used to wish that I was someone else
then I'd dream away the day
those dreams have made me into someone new
and its true what they say
there is no better time than today
if this is

Good Bye to you and Me
what a good friend you've been to me
and I owe it all to you
every good thing that I do is you

I am here
I need to say
that I will miss you
everyday
and its true what they say
there is no better time than today
if this is

Good Bye to you and Me
what a good friend you've been to me
if this is
Good Bye to you and Me
well what good friends we will always be
and I owe it all to you
every good thing that I do is you _[x2]_
its you

Every good thing that I do is you
its you

every good thing that I do
well I owe it all to you
every good thing that I do is



celine dion - goodbye 
(from bun to mommy)

 Mamma
You gave life to me
Turned a baby into a lady 

And mamma
All you had to offer
Was a promise of a lifetime of love 

Now I know
There is no other
Love like a mother's love for her child 

And I know
love so complete
Someday must leave
Must say goodbye 

Goodbye's the saddest word I'll ever hear
Goodbye's the last time I will hold you near
Someday you'll say that word and I will cry
It'll break my heart to hear you say goodbye 

Mamma
You gave love to me
Turned a young one into a woman 

And mamma
All I ever needed
Was a guarantee of you loving me 

'Cause I know
There is no other
Love like a mother's love for her child 

And it hurts so
That something so strong
Someday'll be gone, must say goodbye 

Goodbye's the saddest word I'll ever hear
Goodbye's the last time I will hold you near
Someday you'll say that word and I will cry
It'll break my heart to hear you say goodbye 

But the love you givin me will always live
You'll always be there every time I fall
You are to me the greatest love of all

you take my weakness
and make me strong
And I will always love you 
Till forever comes

And when you need me
I'll be there for you always
I'll be there your whole life through
I'll be there Please stop crying its me, mamma 

I'll be your beacon through your darkest night
I'll be your wings that guide your broken heart
I'll be your shelter through the raging storm
and I will love you till forever comes

Goodbye's the saddest word I'll ever hear
Goodbye's the last time I will hold you near
Someday you'll say that word and I will cry
It'll break my heart to hear you say goodbye 

'Till we meet again...
Until then...
Goodbye...... 



jimmy eat world - hear you me

There's no one in town I know
You gave us some place to go.
I never said thank you for that.
I thought I might get one more chance.
What would you think of me now,
so lucky, so strong, so proud?
I never said thank you for that,
now I'll never have a chance.
May angels lead you in.
Hear you me my friends.
On sleepless roads the sleepless go.
May angels lead you in.
So what would you think of me now,
so lucky, so strong, so proud?
I never said thank you for that,
now I'll never have a chance.
May angels lead you in. 
Hear you me my friends.
On sleepless roads the sleepless go.
May angels lead you in.
May angels lead you in.
May angels lead you in.
And if you were with me tonight,
I'd sing to you just one more time.
A song for a heart so big,
god wouldn't let it live.
May angels lead you in.
Hear you me my friends.
On sleepless roads the sleepless go.
May angels lead you in.
May angels lead you in.
Hear you me my friends.
On sleepless roads the sleepless go.
May angels lead you in.
May angels lead you in.


----------



## timetowaste

omg or...

green day - time of your life.

Another turning point, a fork stuck in the road.
Time grabs you by the wrist, directs you where to go.
So make the best of this test, and don't ask why.
It's not a question, but a lesson learned in time.

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

So take the photographs, and still frames in your mind.
Hang it on a shelf in good health and good time.
Tattoos of memories and dead skin on trial.
For what it's worth, it was worth all the while.

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.

It's something unpredictable, but in the end it's right.
I hope you had the time of your life.


----------



## JadeIcing

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole. 

Alicia Perrotti


----------



## Bunnys_rule63

Ever since Ruby died this has become 'her song' - because I tried to fix her but failed.:sad:



*Fix you - Coldplay*

When you try your best, but you don't succeed
When you get what you want but not what you need
When you feel so tired but you can't sleep
Stuck in reverse?

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can't replace
When you love someone but it goes to waste
Could it be worst?

Lights will guide you home,
And ignite your bones,
And I will try to fix you,

High up above or down below
When you're too in love to let it go
But if you never try you'll never know
Just what you're worth

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

Tears stream down your face
When you lose something you cannot replace
Tears stream down on your face
And I 

Tears stream down your face
I promise you I will learn from my mistakes
Tears stream down on your face
And I

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you 


http://www.cafederingtone.com/?ml


----------



## timetowaste

bunnys_rule --

you didn't fail! don't say that  that's what i keep saying about nemo's scent issues...i keep saying i'm failing him. but that song is beaaaaautiful, i love that coldplay song. probably my fav of all time. but i think it should be ruby's song because of...

"lights will guide you home. and ignite your bones. and i will try...to fix you." 

but mostly the lights will guide you home part. it almost sounds like lights guide you to the rainbow bridge. 

<3 to ruby as the lights guide her home. :big kiss:


----------



## Phinnsmommy

*Here without you- 3 Doors Down*

A hundred days have made me older
Since the last time that I saw your pretty face
A thousand lies have made me colder
And I don't think I can look at this the same
But all the miles that separate
Disappear now when I'm dreaming of your face

I'm here without you baby
But you're still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
And I dream about you all the time
I'm here without you baby
But you're still with me in my dreams
And tonight it's only you and me

The miles just keep rollin'
As the people leave their way to say hello
I've heard this life is overrated
But I hope that it gets better as we go

I'm here without you baby
But you're still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
And I dream about you all the time
I'm here without you baby
But you're still with me in my dreams
And tonight girl its only you and me

Everything I know, and anywhere I go
It gets hard but it wont take away my love
And when the last one falls
When it's all said and done
It gets hard but it wont take away my love

I'm here without you baby
But you're still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
And I dream about you all the time
I'm here without you baby
But you're still with me in my dreams
And tonight girl its only you and me

YOUTUBE: [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=-TPeR8Aq6BQ[/ame]


----------



## Saffy

In memory of Felix.

*Wishes

*I wish I could have told you,
in words you'd understand,
I wanted you to stay with me.
This wasn't what I'd planned.

I wish somehow to tell you,
How empty I now feel.
A part of me went with you,
A part that time can't heal.

I wish I'd once more hear you,
as in the morning you would stir,
could hold you on my lap again
and stroke your lovely fur.

I wish that you could make me see
A way through all the pain,
and that I did not let you down
but set you free again.

I wish I had you back with me,
to fill this empty space.
But one day we'll be together
in a far, far better place


----------



## happy_hoppers

*Saffy wrote: *


> In memory of Felix.
> 
> *Wishes
> 
> *I wish I could have told you,
> in words you'd understand,
> I wanted you to stay with me.
> This wasn't what I'd planned.
> 
> I wish somehow to tell you,
> How empty I now feel.
> A part of me went with you,
> A part that time can't heal.
> 
> I wish I'd once more hear you,
> as in the morning you would stir,
> could hold you on my lap again
> and stroke your lovely fur.
> 
> I wish that you could make me see
> A way through all the pain,
> and that I did not let you down
> but set you free again.
> 
> I wish I had you back with me,
> to fill this empty space.
> But one day we'll be together
> in a far, far better place



I love that poem.

It fills me with tears whenever I read it.

Binky Free Felix x


----------



## Hazel-Mom

* Remembrance
*And all my days are trances,
And all my nightly dreams
Are where thy gray eye glances
And where thy footstep gleams-
In what ethereal dances
By what eternal streams.

-Poe, _To One in Paradise_


----------



## Becca

OMG those poems brought a tear to my eye just reading them - cant bear to think about it when my bunny crosses the rainbow bridge


----------



## hailiejade

monica - angel of mine



this song was playing when i realised i didnt have long left with tyler 



When I first saw you I already knew 
There was something inside of you 
Something I thought that I would never find 
Angel of Mine 

I look at you looking at me 
Now I know why they say the best things are free 
Gonna love you boy you are so fine 
Angel of Mine 

How you changed my world you'll never know 
I'm here for now, you helped me grow 

Chorus: 
You came into my life 
Sent from above 
When I lost the hope 
You show my love 
I'm checkin for you 
Boy your right on time 
Angel of Mine 

Nothing means more to me then what we share 
No one in this world can ever compare 
Last night the way you moved is still on my mind 
Angel of Mine 

What you mean to me you'll never know 
Deep inside I need to show 

(Chorus) 

I never knew I could feel each moment 
As if they were new 
Every breath that I take 
The love that we make 
I only share it with you 
You, You, You, You 

When I first saw you I already knew 
There was something inside of you 
Something I thought that I would never find 
Angel of Mine 

(Chorus) 

How you changed my world you'll never know 
I'm here for now you helped me grow 
I look at you looking at me 
Now I know why they say the best things are free 
Checkin' for you boy your right on time 
Angel of Mine


----------



## Kim Alwood

I wanted to thankyou so very much for this post. I have sat here barely able to see it mourning my Babygirl, but finding some peace as I read it. I have been having a very hard time keeping my faith, as I felt so let down when God took my Babygirl...I have spent countless hours trying to find anything to ease some of the guilt, some of the worries about heaven, and meeting again. So thankyou again, Im sure besides me your post has and will help so many. Kim


----------



## hailiejade

For all those times you stood by me 
For all the truth that you made me see 
For all the joy you brought to my life 
For all the wrong that you made right 
For every dream you made come true 
For all the love I found in you 
I'll be forever thankful baby 
You're the one who held me up 
Never let me fall 
You're the one who saw me through through it all 


You were my strength when I was weak 
You were my voice when I couldn't speak 
You were my eyes when I couldn't see 
You saw the best there was in me 
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach 
You gave me faith 'coz you believed 
I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me 


You gave me wings and made me fly 
You touched my hand I could touch the sky 
I lost my faith, you gave it back to me 
You said no star was out of reach 
You stood by me and I stood tall 
I had your love I had it all 
I'm grateful for each day you gave me 
Maybe I don't know that much 
But I know this much is true 
I was blessed because I was loved by you 


You were my strength when I was weak 
You were my voice when I couldn't speak 
You were my eyes when I couldn't see 
You saw the best there was in me 
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach 
You gave me faith 'coz you believed 
I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me 


You were always there for me 
The tender wind that carried me 
A light in the dark shining your love into my life 
You've been my inspiration 
Through the lies you were the truth 
My world is a better place because of you 


You were my strength when I was weak 
You were my voice when I couldn't speak 
You were my eyes when I couldn't see 
You saw the best there was in me 
Lifted me up when I couldn't reach 
You gave me faith 'coz you believed 
I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me 


I'm everything I am 
Because you loved me


----------



## hailiejade

[chorus]
It gets...it gets easier
Without you
I won't feel right...I can't feel right
Without you
But it gets...it gets easier

[verse1]
I was in misery without you
I could not imagine life without you
It was such a painful thing to go through
To have you being taken away
But I...I dried my tears
Even though it took a couple of years
I guess I had to just let go of my fears
Of being alone...but it gets

[repeat chorus]

[verse2]
I thought my life was over without you
Thought I would be oh so sad darling
Cuz you left me here, to face all my fears
All by myself, with nobody else
Now that you're gone I just gotta move on
But my lovin's never changed
It'll always stay the same
I felt you were wrong
The lonely nights alone
I get weak then I'm strong
It gets easier

[repeat chorus]

[bridge]
Sometimes it's really hard to just let go
Don't feel like moving on...Oh yeah I know
Just breathin' air is hard to bear
Whe the one that you love is not there
Thoughts of you sit heavy on my mind
I always reminisce on our good times
I just take it day by day
I know that'll never be easy
But I can say it gets easier

[repeat chorus]


----------



## BSAR

Celine Dion- My Heart Will Go On









Special Offer




Download Celine Dion Ringtones Now!


Every night in my dreams
I see you, I feel you,
That is how I know you go on

Far across the distance
And spaces between us
You have come to show you go on

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on
Once more you open the door
And youre here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on

Love can touch us one time
And last for a lifetime
And never let go till were gone

Love was when I loved you
One true time I hold to
In my life well always go on

Near, far, wherever you are
I believe that the heart does go on
Once more you open the door
And youre here in my heart
And my heart will go on and on

Youre here, theres nothing I fear,
And I know that my heart will go on
Well stay forever this way
You are safe in my heart
And my heart will go on and on


----------



## BSAR

Trisha Yearwood, How do I live?



How do I
Get through one night without you
If I had to live without you
What kind of life would that be?
Oh I need you in my arms
Need you to hold
Your my world my heart my soul
If you ever leave
Baby you'd take away everything good in my Life.

And tell me now
How do I live without you
I want to know
How do I breathe without you
If you ever go
How do I ever, ever survive?
How do I 
How do I 
O how do I live?.

Without you
There'd be no sun in my sky
There would be no love in my life
There would be no world left for me
And I
Baby I don't know what I would do
I would be lost if I lost you
If you ever leave
Baby you would take away everything real in My life

And tell me now 
How do I live without you
I want to know
How do I breathe without you
If you ever go
How do I ever ever survive?
How do I 
How do I
O how do I live?...

Please tell me baby..

How do I go on?
If you ever leave
Well baby you would take away everything 
Need you with me
Baby don't you know your everything good in My life

And tell me now
How do I live without you
I want to know
How do I breathe without you
If you ever go
How do I ever, ever survive?
How do I 
How do I
O how do I live

How do I live without you
How do I live without you baby.......
How do I live....


----------



## BSAR

Edit: Double post.


----------



## kittsbuns

Oh Alicia You got me crying again. Thinking of Zoey and how this poem helped me thru her passing. I love Ya Kitti:bunnyangel:


----------



## Becca

Here's my tribute to the Rainbow Bridge Bunnies:

For all the buns we have loved and lostâ¦

Even though your not in sight
And I miss you through the night
You are always in my mind
Never too hard to find

The love and memories that you gave
I will take them too my grave
That sweet little wriggling nose
You really were a sparkling rose

There is no other bun like you
No bun can match up to
The hugs and kisses you gave me
My heart was lockedâ¦..
â¦.. You have the key
My sweet, sweet bunny
xxxxxx


----------



## kittsbuns

Babybun what a sweet poem.:bunnyangel:


----------



## BSAR

"Our pastor says that people are born so that they can learn to be good, like loving everybody and being nice to one another. Well animals already know how to do that , so they don't have to stay as long"


This is a little quote from the book "Pet Miracles" A five-year old boy said this when his family wondered why animals lived less than humans, after putting their own dog to sleep.


The line that gets me is "well animals already know that, so they don't have to stay as long" :cry2


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Something BeautifulGreat Big Sea

Hey You,
You lost your only friend
You can't believe you're broken heart will ever mend
But every mountain has its faces that'd make you want to stop 
On this so unwelcome journey from the bottom to the top.

Move along
I believe there's Something Beautiful to see 
Move along I believe there's Something Beautiful 
Just waiting for you and me

I know you'll never count the tears you've cried 
Though you've asked a million questions 
No one could tell you why 
A single soul is chosen to be the one put to the test 
But there will be some consolation for a heart that never rests

Move along
I believe there's Something Beautiful to see 
Move along I believe there's Something Beautiful 
Just waiting for you and me

The years will make us older 
The winters make us colder 
And there's one more thing I've come to know for sure 
There's no bitterness that smolders, no chip on any shoulder 
That a random act of kindness couldn't cure

Hey You, 
you lost your only friend 
You can't believe you're broken heart will ever mend 
But every mountain has its faces that'd make you want to stop 
On this so neverending journey from the bottom to the top.


----------



## Luv-bunniz

The day Jessica died, we took her body to the vet. On the way home I heard this on the radio - I hardly knew about it but felt the tears roll down my face. I guess, just ended up being "Jessie's song"

Avenged Sevenfold - I Won't See You Tonight (Part 1)

Cry alone, I've gone away
No more nights, no more pain
I've gone alone, took all my strength
I've made the change,
I won't see you tonight

Sorrow, sank deep inside my blood
all the ones around me,
I cared for and loved 

Building up inside of me
A place so dark, so cold, I had to set me free
Don't mourn for me, you're not the one to place the blame
As bottles called my name, I won't see you tonight

Sorrow, sank deep inside my blood
all the ones around me,
I cared for and most of all I loved
but I can't see myself that way
please don't forget me or cry while I'm away

Cry alone, I've gone away
No more nights, no more pain
I've gone alone, took all my strength
But I've made the change,
I won't see you tonight

So far away, I'm gone. Please don't follow me tonight.
And while I'm gone, everything, it will be alright.

No more breath inside
Essence left my heart tonight

No more breath inside
Essence left my heart tonight ]

She may be gone but her memories live on


----------



## katt

another one of herman's songs to remember him






Gone Away
by Offspring


[align=left][/align]Maybe in another life
I could find you there
Pulled away before your time
I can't deal it's so unfair

And it feels
Yeah it feels like
heaven's so far away
And it feels
Yeah it feels like
the world has grown cold
Now that you've gone away

Leaving flowers on your grave
Show that I still care
(But) black roses and hail marys
Can't bring back what's taken from me

I reach to the sky
And call out your name
and if I could trade
I would

And it feels
And it feels like
Heaven's so far away
And it stings
Yeah it stings now
(The) world is so cold
Now that you've gone away
Gone away, gone away, yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Ouuhhh, ouhhh, ouhh yeah

I reach to the sky
And call out your name
oh please let me trade
I would

And it feels
And it feels like
Heaven's so far away
And it feels
Yeah it feels like
(The) world is so cold
Now that you've gone away
Gone aAway, gone away, yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah

Ouuhhh, ouhhh, ouhh ohh oh yeah[/code][/code]

[ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=Psc7eimMtv0]http://youtube.com/watch?v=Psc7eimMtv0[/ame]


----------



## Luv-bunniz

Another one:
Mariah Carey
"Bye Bye"

This is for my peoples who just lost somebody
Your best friend, your baby, your man, or your lady
Put your hand way up high
We will never say bye (no, no, no)
Mamas, daddies, sisters, brothers, friends and cousins
This is for my peoples who lost their grandmothers
Lift your head to the sky 'cause we will never say bye

As a child there were them times
I didn't get it but you kept me in line
I didn't know why you didn't show up sometimes
It's something more than saying "I miss you"
But when we talked too
All them grown folk things
Separation brings
You never let me know it
You never let it show because
You loved me and obviously
There's so much more left to say
If you were with me today face to face

[Chorus:]
I never knew I could hurt like this
And everyday life goes on like
"I wish I could talk to you for awhile"
"I wish I could find a way try not to cry"
As time goes by
And soon as you reach a better place
Still I'll give the whole world to see your face
And I'm right here next to you
It feels like you gone too soon
The hardest thing to do is say bye bye

(Bye Bye [3x])
Bye bye

And you never got the chance to see how good I've done
And you never got to see me back at number one
I wish that you were here to celebrate together
I wish that we could spend the holidays together

I remember when you used to tuck me in at night
With the Teddy Bear you gave to me that I held so tight
I thought you were so strong
That you can make it through whatever
It's so hard to accept the fact you're gone forever

[Chorus]

(bye bye bye bye bye bye [3x])
Bye bye

This is for my peoples who just lost somebody
Your best friend, your baby, your man, or your lady
Put your hand way up high
We will never say bye (no, no, no)
Mamas, daddies, sisters, brothers, friends and cousins
This is for my peoples who lost their grandfather
Lift your head to the sky 'cause we will never say bye

[Chorus]


----------



## BSAR

This has to do with bunnies being our children, which in every way they are.

Celine Dion: Goodbye's the Saddest word

Here is a link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg_17ZTRBRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hg_17ZTRBRQ[/ame]

Lyrics:

*"Goodbye's (The Saddest Word)"

*Mamma
You gave life to me
Turned a baby into a lady

Mamma
All you had to offer
Was the promise of a lifetime of love

Now I know
There is no other
Love like a mother's love for her child

And I know
A love so complete
Someday must leave
Must say goodbye

Goodbye's the saddest word I'll ever hear
Goodbye's the last time I will hold you near
Someday you'll say that word and I will cry
It'll break my heart to hear you say goodbye

Mamma
You gave love to me
Turned a young one into a woman

Mamma
All I ever needed
Was a guarantee of you loving me

'Cause I know
There is no other
Love like a mother's love for her child

And it hurts so
That something so strong
Someday will be gone, must say goodbye

Goodbye's the saddest word I'll ever hear
Goodbye's the last time I will hold you near
Someday you'll say that word and I will cry
It'll break my heart to hear you say goodbye

But the love you gave me will always live
You'll always be there every time I fall
You are to me the greatest love of all
You take my weakness and you make me strong
And I will always love you 'til forever comes

And when you need me
I'll be there for you always
I'll be there your whole life through
I'll be there this I promise you, Mamma

Mamma, I'll be
I'll be your beacon through the darkest nights
I'll be the wings that guide your broken flight
I'll be your shelter through the raging storm
And I will love you 'till forever comes

Goodbye's the saddest word I'll ever hear
Goodbye's the last time I will hold you near
Someday you'll say that word and I will cry
It'll break my heart to hear you say goodbye

'Till we meet again...
Until then...
Goodbye


----------



## Becca

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> OMG those poems brought a tear to my eye just reading them - cant bear to think about it when my bunny crosses the rainbow bridge


iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*Becca wrote: *


> Here's my tribute to the Rainbow Bridge Bunnies:
> 
> For all the buns we have loved and lostâ¦
> 
> Even though your not in sight
> And I miss you through the night
> You are always in my mind
> Never too hard to find
> 
> The love and memories that you gave
> I will take them too my grave
> That sweet little wriggling nose
> You really were a sparkling rose
> 
> There is no other bun like you
> No bun can match up to
> The hugs and kisses you gave me
> My heart was lockedâ¦..
> â¦.. You have the key
> My sweet, sweet bunny
> xxxxxx



Becca, did you write that? That's really good. It had me in tears.  

Emily


----------



## irishlops

*Lyrics to How To Save A Life* :
Step one you say we need to talk
He walks you say sit down it's just a talk
He smiles politely back at you
You stare politely right on through
Some sort of window to your right
As he goes left and you stay right
Between the lines of fear and blame
You begin to wonder why you came

CHORUS:
Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life

Let him know that you know best
Cause after all you do know best
Try to slip past his defense
Without granting innocence
Lay down a list of what is wrong
The things you've told him all along
And pray to God he hears you
And pray to God he hears you

CHORUS:
Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life

As he begins to raise his voice
You lower yours and grant him one last choice
Drive until you lose the road
Or break with the ones you've followed
He will do one of two things
He will admit to everything
Or he'll say he's just not the same
And you'll begin to wonder why you came

CHORUS:
Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life

CHORUS:
Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life
How to save a life
How to save a life

CHORUS:
Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life

CHORUS:
Where did I go wrong, I lost a friend
Somewhere along in the bitterness
And I would have stayed up with you all night
Had I known how to save a life
How to save a life
[ How To Save A Life Lyrics on http://www.lyricsmania.com/


----------



## Flashy

Someone I knew died this week, and someone else I knew posted this poem (not sure who it's by) on her FB group. I thought it might be relevant for here too.

Death Is Nothing At All. (Unknown)

I have only slipped into the next room,
I am I, and you are you.
Whatever we were to each other,
That we still are.

Call me by my old familiar names,
Speak to me in the easy way,
Which you always used.
Put no difference in your tone,
Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow.

Laugh as we always laughed,
At the little jokes we enjoyed together.
Play, smile, think of me, pray for me.
Let my name be ever a household word
That is always was.
Let it be spoken without effort,
Without a trace of a shadow on it.

Life means all that it ever meant,
It is the same as it ever was.
There is absolutely unbroken continuity.
What is this death but a negligible accident?
Why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight?
I am waiting for you somewhere very near,
Just around the corner.
All is well.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

grate i am now....:bigtears:


----------



## cirrustwi

I wanted to add this, and I'm sure I have more...

THE LOVING ONES

The little orange boy stopped. Behind him, kitties were playing, chasing each other and wrestling in the warm sunshine. It looked like so much fun, but in front of him, through the clear stillness of the pond's water, he could see his mommy. And she was crying.

He pawed at the water, trying to get at her, and when that didn't work, he jumped into the shallow water. All that got him was wet and Mommy's image danced away
in the ripples. "Mommy!" he cried. 

"Is something wrong?"

The little orange boy turned around. A lady was standing at the edge of the pond, her eyes sad but filled with love. The little orange boy sighed and walked out of the water.

"There's been a mistake," he said. "I'm not supposed to be here." He looked back at the water. It was starting to still again and his mommy's image was coming back. "I'm just a baby. Mommy said it had to be a mistake. She said I wasn't supposed to come here yet."

The kind lady sighed and sat down on the grass. The little orange boy climbed into her lap. It wasn't Mommy's lap, but it was almost as good. When she started to pet him and scratch under his chin like he liked, he started to purr. He hadn't wanted to, but he
couldn't help it.

"I'm afraid there is no mistake. You are supposed to be here and your mommy knows it deep down in her heart," the lady said. The little orange boy sighed and laid his head on the lady's leg. "But she's so sad. It hurts me to see her cry. And daddy too."

"But they knew right from the beginning this would happen."

"That I was sick?" That surprised the little orange boy. No one had ever said anything and he had listened when they thought he was sleeping. All he had heard them talk about was how cute he was or how fast he was or how big he was getting.

"No, not that you were sick," the lady said. "But you see, they chose tears."

"No, they didn't," the little orange boy argued. Who would choose to cry?

The lady gently brushed the top of his head with a kiss. It made him feel safe and loved and warm - but he still worried about his mommy. "Let me tell you a story," the lady said.

The little orange boy looked up and saw other animals gathering around. Cats - Big Boy and Snowball and Shamus and Abby and little Cleo and Robin. Merlin and Toby and Iggy and Zachary. Sweetie and Kamatte and OBie. Dogs too- Sally and Baby and Morgan and Rocky and Belle. Even a lizard named Clyde and some rats named Saffron and Becky and a hamster named Odo.

They all lay down near the kind lady and looked up at her, waiting.

She smiled at them and began:

A long long time ago, the Loving Ones went to the Angel in Charge. They were lonesome and asked the Angel to help them.

The Angel took them to a wall of windows and let them look out the first window at all sorts of things - dolls and stuffed animals and cars and toys and sporting events.

"Here are things you can love," the Angel said. "They will keep you from being lonesome."

"Oh, thank you," the Loving Ones said. "These are just what we need."

"You have chosen Pleasure," the Angel told them.

But after a time the Loving Ones came back to the Angel in Charge. "Things are okay to love," they said. "But they don't care that we love them."

The Angel in Charge led them over to the second window. It looked out at all sorts of wild animals. "Here are animals to love," he said. "They will know you love them."

So the Loving Ones hurried out to care for the wild animals.

"You have chosen Satisfaction," the Angel said.

Some of the Loving Ones worked at zoos and wild animal preserves, some just had bird feeders in their yards, but after a time they all came back to the Angel in Charge.

"They know we love them," they told the Angel. "But they don't love us back. We want to be loved in return."

So the Angel took them to the third window and showed them lots of people walking around, hurrying places. "Here are people for you to love," the Angel told them.

So the Loving Ones hurried off to find other people to love.

"You have chosen Commitment," the Angel said.

But after a time a lot of Loving Ones came back to the Angel in Charge.

"People were okay to love," they said. "But sometimes they stopped loving us and left. They broke our hearts."

The Angel just shook his head. "I cannot help you," he said. "You will have to be satisfied with the choices I gave you."

As the Loving Ones were leaving, someone saw a window off to one side and hurried to look out. Through it, they could see puppies and kittens and dogs and cats and lizards and hamsters and ferrets. The other Loving Ones hurried over.

"What about these?" they asked.

But the Angel just tried to shoo them away. "Those are Personal Empathy Trainers," he said. "But there's a problem with their system operations."

"Would they know that we love them?" someone asked.

"Yes," the Angel said.

"Would they love us back?" another asked.

"Yes," the Angel said.

"Will they stop loving us?" someone else asked.

"No," the Angel admitted. "They will love you forever."

"Then these are what we want," the Loving Ones said.

But the Angel was very upset. "You don't understand," he told them. "You will have to feed these animals."

"That's all right," the Loving Ones said.

"You will have to clean up after them and take care of them forever."

"We don't care."

The Loving Ones did not listen. They went down to where the Pets were and picked them up, seeing the love in their own hearts reflected in the animals' eyes.

"They were not programmed right," the Angel said.

"We can't offer a warranty. We don't know how durable they are. Some of their systems malfunction very quickly, others last a long time."

But the Loving Ones did not care. They were holding the warm little bodies and finding their hearts so filled with love that they thought they would burst.

"We will take our chances," they said.

"You do not understand." The Angel tried one more time. "They are so dependent on you that even the most well-made of them is not designed to outlive you. You are destined to suffer their loss."

The Loving Ones looked at the sweetness in their arms and nodded. "That is how it should be. It is a fair trade for the love they offer."

The Angel just watched them all go, shaking his head. "You have chosen Tears," he whispered.

"So it is," the kind lady told the kitties. "And so each mommy and daddy knows. When they take a baby into their heart, they know that one day it will leave them and they will cry."

The little orange boy sat up. "So why do they take us in?" he asked.

"Because even a moment of your love is worth years of pain later."

"Oh." The little orange boy got off the lady's lap and went back to the edge of the pond. His mommy was still there, and still crying. "Will she ever stop crying?" he asked the kind lady.

She nodded. "You see, the Angel felt sorry for the Loving Ones, knowing how much they would suffer. He couldn't take the tears away but he made them special."

She dipped her hand into the pond and let the water trickle off her fingers. "He made them healing tears, formed from the special water here. Each tear holds bits of all the happy times of purring and petting and shared love. And the promise of love once again. As
your mommy cries, she is healing. "It may take a long while, but the tears will help her feel better. In time she will be less sad and she will smile when she thinks of you. And then she will open her heart again to another little baby."

"But then she will cry again one day," the little orange boy said.

The lady just smiled at him as she got to her feet. "No, she will love again. That is all she will think about." She picked up Big Boy and Snowball and gave them hugs, then scratched Morgan's ear just how she liked.

"Look," she said. "The butterflies have come. Shall we go over to play?"

The other animals all ran ahead, but the little orange boy wasn't ready to leave his mommy. "Will I ever get to be with her again?"

The kind lady nodded. "You'll be in the eyes of every kitty she looks at. You'll be in the purr of every cat she pets. And late at night, when she's fast asleep, your spirit will snuggle up close to her and you both will feel at peace. One day soon, you can even send
her a rainbow to tell her you're safe and waiting here for when it's her turn to come."

"I would like that," the little orange boy said and took one long look at his mommy. He saw her smile slightly through her tears and he knew she had remembered the time he almost fell into the bathtub. "I love you, Mommy," he whispered. "It's okay if you cry." He glanced over at the other pets, running and playing and laughing with the butterflies. "Uh, Mommy? I gotta go play now, okay? But I'll be around, I promise."

Then he turned and raced after the others.

Â©Anne Kolaczyk February 5, 1998


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry

some of my fav poems and lyrics to deal with loss.






Barren (02/23/88-05/10/99)

by Kit McCallum

Upon this day I reminisce
With sadness and regret
The loss of my beloved
Special "child" who was my pet.

It's been a year of longing
Wishing you'd return to me ...
For though you left one year ago,
I cannot "set you free".

Though time has made it easier,
To go from day to day ...
No one can understand the
"Special" role your life did play.

For every day you were a part,
Of love and joy and life ...
You had a way that focussed me
And lessened daily strife.

I'd hurry home to see your face,
Behind that window pane;
Where wiggles, hugs and cuddles
Brightened up the worst of days.

And now I sit, with eyes tear filled,
You are not by my side;
And when I see the window,
It is bare and bleak inside.

Emotions, they are raw today,
I'm simply torn apart ...
For hollow, wrenching feelings
Tear apart this very heart.

An emptiness, that's deeper than
The oceans ... fill my soul;
A painful hunger bites my
Inner self beyond control.

For though time healed the daily wounds
I wore upon my sleeve,
I shelter from the world outside
Just what you meant to me.

No children was I blessed to have,
My womb was barren ... yet,
You filled the void my darling one,
My sweet and lovely pet.

To me, you were more human
Than some others I have known ...
You gave such love and tenderness;
T'was deep within your soul.

Now spring is here, and little things
We loved now cause me harm ...
The walks we'd take around the yard
No longer hold their charm.

We're packing just to get away,
And leave this home we've lived ...
For without you to share this with,
I get no joy from it.

I see you as I turn each step,
I watch for you each day ...
Oh little one, I miss you so,
... Much more than words can say.






Barren (02/23/88-05/10/99)

by Kit McCallumBarren

by Kit McCallum

Upon this day I reminisce
With sadness and regret
The loss of my beloved
Special "child" who was my pet.

It's been a year of longing
Wishing you'd return to me ...
For though you left one year ago,
I cannot "set you free".

Though time has made it easier,
To go from day to day ...
No one can understand the
"Special" role your life did play.

For every day you were a part,
Of love and joy and life ...
You had a way that focussed me
And lessened daily strife.

I'd hurry home to see your face,
Behind that window pane;
Where wiggles, hugs and cuddles
Brightened up the worst of days.

And now I sit, with eyes tear filled,
You are not by my side;
And when I see the window,
It is bare and bleak inside.

Emotions, they are raw today,
I'm simply torn apart ...
For hollow, wrenching feelings
Tear apart this very heart.

An emptiness, that's deeper than
The oceans ... fill my soul;
A painful hunger bites my
Inner self beyond control.

For though time healed the daily wounds
I wore upon my sleeve,
I shelter from the world outside
Just what you meant to me.

No children was I blessed to have,
My womb was barren ... yet,
You filled the void my darling one,
My sweet and lovely pet.

To me, you were more human
Than some others I have known ...
You gave such love and tenderness;
T'was deep within your soul.

Now spring is here, and little things
We loved now cause me harm ...
The walks we'd take around the yard
No longer hold their charm.

We're packing just to get away,
And leave this home we've lived ...
For without you to share this with,
I get no joy from it.

I see you as I turn each step,
I watch for you each day ...
Oh little one, I miss you so,
... Much more than words can say.

If I Die Young

By The Band Perry

If I die young bury me in satin
Lay me down on a bed of roses
Sink me in the river at dawn
Send me away with the words of a love song 
oh oh oh oh 

Lord make me a rainbow, Iâll shine down on my mother
She'll know Iâm safe with you when she stands under my colors, oh and
Life ain't always what you think it ought to be, no 
Ain't even gray, but she buries her baby

The sharp knife of a short life, well 
Iâve had just enough time

If I die young bury me in satin
Lay me down on a bed of roses
Sink me in the river at dawn
Send me away with the words of a love song 

The sharp knife of a short life, well 
Iâve had just enough time

And Iâll be wearing white when I come into your kingdom
Iâm as green as the ring on my little cold finger
Iâve never known the lovin' of a man 
But it sure felt nice when he was holding me hand
Thereâs a boy here in town says heâll love my forever
Who would have thought forever could be severed by

The sharp knife of a short life, well 
Iâve had just enough time

So put on your best boys and Iâll wear my pearls
What I never did is done

A penny for my thoughts, oh no Iâll sell them for a dollar 
There worth so much more after Iâm a goner
And maybe then youâll here the words I been singinâ 
Funny when your dead how people start listeninâ

If I die young bury me in satin
Lay me down on a bed of roses
Sink me in the river at dawn
Send me away with the words of a love song 
oh oh 

The ballad of a dove 
Go with peace and love
Gather up your tears, keep âem in your pocket
Save them for a time when your really gonna need them oh

The sharp knife of a short life, well 
Iâve had just enough time

So put on your best boys and Iâll wear my pearls

Please Remember 

by Lean Rhimes

Time, sometimes the time just slips away
And your left with yesterday 
Left with the memories 
I, I'll always think of you and smile 
And be happy for the time 
I had you with me 
Though we go our separate ways 
I won't forget so don't forget 
The memories we made

Please remember, please remember 
I was there for you 
And you were there for me 
Please remember, our time together 
The time was yours and mine 
And we were wild and free 
Please remember, please remember me

Goodbye, there's just no sadder word to say 
And it's sad to walk away 
With just the memories 
Who's to know what might have been 
We'll leave behind a life and time 
We'll never know again

Please remember, please remember 
I was there for you 
And you were there for me
And remember, please remember me

Please remember, please remember 
I was there for you 
And you were there for me 
Please remember, our time together 
The time was yours and mine 
And we were wild and free 
And remember, please remember me

And how we laugh and how we smile 
And how this world was yours and mine 
And how no dream was out of reach 
I stood by you, you stood by me 
We took each day and made it shine 
We wrote our names across the sky 
We ride so fast, we ride so free 
And I had you and you had me

Please remember, Please remember


----------



## JjGoesBounce

For Aero and For Thumper

Why does the heart heal but the wound remains
I felt your sorrow, I felt your pain
I heard you come quite often
I see you in my room
Your smiles always remain
The plants are there for you
Through the sun and the rain
Just like a flower never really dies
You just live on
I know one day
Very soon
You and I will be reunited
Never more we stand apart
Today we are united


The sun will always shine
On your little patch of Heaven
The world will never die
Because you bring smiles every day
Your flowers will everbloom
I'd prefer to see your face
Rather then the doom
I know you never want me to cry
But each day I think of you and sigh
Please stop the tears
Make a waterfall
Never forget me darlings
You know the same for me


Like a waterfall
Your love carries on
Everflowing, always repeating
Just like the drumbeat carries on
Water is the symbol of life
Of faces yet to be seen
Of all those loved and lost
Hide just under the bluey sheen
How can I just catch a glimpse
Of what's in my heart
In the pond
By the river's edge tonight
I'll see both your faces
Shinging ever so bright


Jj


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Years ago when I took Commodore Stockton an that last visit to the vet, "So Far Away" by Dire Straits was on. Every time I hear it I think of my little Man.


----------



## MILU

Thank you for the nice comments, great thread!
:bunnyangel::rainbow:
:nicethread


----------



## MILU

Thank you for the nice comments, great thread!
:bunnyangel::rainbow:
:nicethread


----------



## Oreonme

ohh.i just wont stop crying.I know we are supposed to talk about bunnies here but i miss Ollie.He was my 4 year old hamster.All those 4 years were the time of my life.And on Febuary 7 2012, when i found you dead.i broke into to tears.And almost every night i pray for ollie.For him to live the life he deserves(in heaven).I love and miss you ollie.When i get bullied I think of you. To support me and be in my heart is forever true.Cuz your in my heart.And one day ill see you with my eyes.In heaven.I say every time i pray that mommys waiting.Because i am.ray::inlove:Love and miss you ollie.:heartbeat::big kiss::rip::in tears::tears2:


----------



## HEM

Wow, this was a great thread, even though I had to use a box of tissues.
I've never had a pet before and my wife and I got our first bunny, Dilly in January. Dilly is our first pet together and my first pet, period. We have already fallen in love with Dilly and just thinking of the day when we get up and Dilly isn't there to jump on our bed to get her morning rubs makes my heart break and tears come to my eyes.
Buns surely know how to hop into the hearts of their slaves and I guess I need to just stop thinking of when that day will come and enjoy every single day that we have with Dilly.
Thanks to all for their words and poems and rest in peace to every bun that has gone to the bridge.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

I love this song-when I think of bunnies being critically ill, but caring for them as you slowly see them getting worse and heading towards the bridge, this is the song that comes to mind. When my Jelly had head tilt, this is the song that seems to describe the long time in caring for her though ultimately we had to eventually put her to sleep. Binky free little Jelly. :rainbow:


Selah - I Will Carry You

There were photographs I wanted to take
Things I wanted to show you
Sing sweet lullabies, wipe your teary eyes
Who could love you like this?
People say that I am brave but I'm not
Truth is I'm barely hanging on
But there's a greater story
Written long before me
Because He loves you like this

[Chorus] 
I will carry you
While your heart beats here
Long beyond the empty cradle
Through the coming years
I will carry you
All my life
And I will praise the One Who's chosen me
To carry you


Such a short time
Such a long road
All this madness
But I know
That the silence
Has brought me to His voice
And He says ...
I've shown her photographs of time beginning
Walked her through the parted seas
Angel lullabies, no more teary eyes
Who could love her like this?

[Chorus]


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

I am so glad you posted this today. I didn't know this thread was here. I've been having a really hard day missing my Scout who went to the Rainhow Bridge in April. I was missing her so much and knew I needed to cry but couldn't. Reading through this thread released my tears and made me feel better I love "I Will Carry You." Words can't express how much it moved me. Thank you.

There's a song from Stephen Sondheim's musical that comforted me so much when my mother died. Since then, it has comforted me through every loss...

You Are Not Alone

Mother isn't here now,
who knows what she'd say.
Nothing's quite so clear now.
You feel you've lost your way.

Sometimes people leave you
half way through the wood.
Do not let it grieve you
No one leaves for good.

You are not alone,
No one is alone.
Truly, no one is alone.


----------



## mystikal

I'm suprised that this song hasn't been posted already, at least not that I could find. This song is from Watership Down, Sung by Art Garfunkel. I remember watching the movie as a kid and crying. The song still makes me cry every time, although Watership Down is a beautiful story. 

I'd like to think that El-ahrairah will take my buns to join his Owsla one day, but hopefully in the very distant future when it's their time.

*Bright Eyes*

Is it a kind of dream,
Floating out on the tide,
Following the river of death downstream?
Oh, is it a dream?

There's a fog along the horizon,
A strange glow in the sky,
And nobody seems to know where you go,
And what does it mean?
Oh, is it a dream?

Bright eyes, burning like fire. 
Bright eyes, how can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes.

Is it a kind of shadow,
Reaching into the night,
Wandering over the hills unseen,
Or is it a dream?

There's a high wind in the trees,
A cold sound in the air,
And nobody ever knows when you go,
And where do you start, 
Oh, into the dark.

Bright eyes, burning like fire.
Bright eyes, how can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes.

Bright eyes, burning like fire.
Bright eyes, how can you close and fail?
How can the light that burned so brightly
Suddenly burn so pale?
Bright eyes.


----------

